# 4u2sm0ke  selective polenation



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello  everyone  hope  everyone is doing  well...I been haveing  fun  makeing  seeds the  past  couple yrs and thaught  i would  share this  one..what I have  is  a  "star Gazer"  I  plan  to do  most plant with  "purplebud"  2 branches of "white widow"  and  2  branches of cali orange..They  did real well..I dont  like solective pollenation for the record  due  o  the  pollen  easy floats about the air..so  I  make  sure  all  air movement  is  down to nill..and  i  hold  my  breath..lol.I  use  brown lunch sacks  to  cover the  branches  be for  pollenating..i  then  remove a  bag  pollenate the branch and  place  bag  over..after all is  done i wait  2 hrs and  then removed the  topbag  and  misted  lightly  and then  removed  the  next working  my  way down the  plant...I  kept in  issolation  for  2 days  misting  2-3 times  a day...Its  now  in the flower room  to  do  its  thing. updates if the  intrest is  here..take  care and be safe


p.s.
This plant  is 24 days in flower..I  like  to polennate  at  the  3rd  week..I  like to  let  my beans  cook for  4 plus weeks:aok:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 25, 2009)

:bongin::watchplant::bong2:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 25, 2009)

I am interested and watching. Too bad the beans don't come out marked with a ww, pb, whatever. Can you train them to do that? LMAO. Seriously, this does sound like fun. But, in case you come up with a killer pheno, there's no way of knowing for sure who the daddy is. If it's just for fun, then go for it.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 25, 2009)

:watchplant:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 25, 2009)

*:watchplant::heart::farm::aok:*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2009)

*benny  *....I  know  what  branch  got  what  daddy  on  it..lol...and  a hobby  is  allways  suppose to be fun..right?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

wow this is so cool..I have to reread it lol...to fully understand the bag process..although with the cloning I prob wont make seeds to nervous about the pollen.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> wow this is so cool..I have to reread it lol...to fully understand the bag process..although with the cloning I prob wont make seeds to nervous about the pollen.


 



Hello  2Dog..thanks  for  stopping  by.   the  bags  are  used  to  help  keep pollen from  that branch...i  started with all  covered...then removed  two  lower ones  and  used  cali orange..i  then  put  bags  back  over  and  misted  the  crap  outta  air...waited  15-20  min  then  removed the  next  2  up...and  used  white widow Pollen  from  last Fall...and  put  bags back on..and  Misted  again...waited  15  minthen  removed  he  rest and  used  purplebud...Most  of the plant  is Purplebud...we  are  makeing  "purple Star Gazer"..I hope that  explains  it  better..


:48:


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

I think it will work. What is the plan for all those ??x stargazer beans? Got any crossing plans for them?


----------



## zipflip (Dec 26, 2009)

wat a *****!!  :hubba:  (the stargazer lady) :rofl:
 do i need to edit that? :huh:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 26, 2009)

Wondering about the appropriate time line for "cook"ing auto beans? Also, drying time? Seems like we would refrigerate the beans to simulate winter? Wonder where else (in addition to HIEs seed thread) we'd go for reading on making beans?


----------



## 420benny (Dec 26, 2009)

Beans usually take a month or so to mature on the plant. The calyxes will swell, then pop open. Once you see brown beans, you are getting close. Yes, on the frig for storing them and simulating winter/ dormancy.


----------



## ishnish (Dec 26, 2009)

:ciao:
:watchplant:
:48:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 26, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello 2Dog..thanks for stopping by. the bags are used to help keep pollen from that branch...i started with all covered...then removed two lower ones and used cali orange..i then put bags back over and misted the crap outta air...waited 15-20 min then removed the next 2 up...and used white widow Pollen from last Fall...and put bags back on..and Misted again...waited 15 minthen removed he rest and used purplebud...Most of the plant is Purplebud...we are makeing "purple Star Gazer"..I hope that explains it better..
> 
> 
> :48:


 
thanks 4U...mad scientist of pot growing! so cool.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> I think it will work. What is the plan for all those ??x stargazer beans? Got any crossing plans for them?


 


thanks *benny*  I hope so..I  will  give a lot away  and  scatter  a bunch  around  Seattle in  spring..lol..no  plans  with them other then  seeds...Im  working  on the "purple Frosting"  But  as I said  Im  new to this  and  still learning..Thanks  for the intrest..



:48:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 26, 2009)

omg. is that white rhino  I didnt read your posts..  Im glad to see ya 420 smoke!!.. miss ya too..    toke me some pretty please? 

check my last post of 211 grow...   it's ruined  by deputy..  not my mom this time lol  like last time  smile...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> Wondering about the appropriate time line for "cook"ing auto beans? Also, drying time? Seems like we would refrigerate the beans to simulate winter? Wonder where else (in addition to HIEs seed thread) we'd go for reading on making beans?


 


hello  my  friend...I  dont t hink aoutos  are any diffrent  then  regular..I  could be wrong...I  say  search  *HippyinEnglands*.."makeing seeds  for autos" But  Ive  learned it  takes 3 weeks  for  bean to mature from pollenation...Is why  i  chose  the 3rd week..gives me 4-5:aok: the white widow f2 i made  the beans was  starting  to fallat 9th week  which was 5 weeks after pollenation..I  have  the  "Cannabis Breeders Bible" by Greg Green..Theres  great  stuff  here  as well as  Breedbay.com  Lots  of  help  there..Refridge  the  beans  in  crisper in an air tight container with  some rice  grains..will  stay  for a few years..as  for  drying time..Your  gonna  get  diffrent  opinions  here...some  like to  wait  some  dont..I  have germed and grew some out  after Harvest  and  did  fine..Hope  this helps  and  thanks for stopping  by..take care and be safe


:48:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 26, 2009)

ohhh  white widow... how nice..   thats rarely kind!


----------



## leafminer (Dec 29, 2009)

Yeah I like doing this. I needed more Domina beans, being the price that they are, but I also did a selective pollinate of the Blue Mystic with both Mystic and Domina. So I will have two types of seed. Whether I should call the cross Blue Domina or Black Mystic I am not sure.


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2009)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Yeah I like doing this. I needed more Domina beans, being the price that they are, but I also did a selective pollinate of the Blue Mystic with both Mystic and Domina. So I will have two types of seed. Whether I should call the cross Blue Domina or Black Mystic I am not sure.



Why not call it what it is...mother first x father. an F1 is not a pure breed, why name it like is?


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Why not call it what it is...mother first x father. an F1 is not a pure breed, why name it like is?


:yeahthat: 

F1 is just a cross, not something to name.  Also helps to keep the genetics straight just using the crossing information.

Example from a few years back.  WWx(WWxSK1), where WW is Williams Wonder, a stabilized Indica hybrid and SK1, Sweet Skunk 1 another stabilized hybrid.  I had crossed a male SK1 onto WW and then crossed a male from that F1 hybrid back onto WW, making another F1.  If I had played the name game, I would have never remembered the genetics.

Never got to play any further as all the seeds were stolen by a 'friend'

DD


----------



## IRXMJ (Dec 31, 2009)

I enjoy breeding seeds myself.

I wouldn't recommend breeding with multiple males.

The risk of even one tiny pollen grain from another strain could contaminate the buds of the other branches (other males).


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 2, 2010)

wow theres an idea. free meds for those who need it. yeah thats what will  probably happen here when we get our new health care system. lol. thats if the hilderberg group lets it.


----------

